# Jenniblu's Home Thread



## Jenniblu (Nov 17, 2005)

Thought I'd start a new threadto mark a new beginning.

As part of new things:

*What they don't tell you about rabbit shows:*

1) Don't bring a carrier. Yes, not even one. Why?...Because...you will bring animals home!

2) You will be surrounded by hundreds (or thousands) ofpeople who also have no self control when it comes toanimals. Specifically, getting new animals. Theywill have you thinking that starting a 'small' (under 50) rabbitry isno problem.

3) Don't enter raffles and place tickets in for animals youdon't intend on really taking home. Trust me, even if you'veNEVER won anything in your life, you will win several times over.

4) There will be other animals there besides just rabbits. Be strong.

5) Never ask why certain animals are in a raffle if you are a big softy. Bad ideal.

6) Don't pet any rabbits - never, ever, ever, ever. You will take them home.

7) Just don't go - they are addictive.

Now that all those reasons have been listed, I will show you the horrible consequences of not listening to this advice:

I won 3 roosters who were destined for the stew pot. Had toget them since they were not even full grown (according to the vendors)and had lived such a short life. They were re-homed today toa guy who has kept poultry all his life -- to live a full life with hisother chickens.

















I also won a pair of silver martens. They were named Alphonzoand Erica. These are also after anime characters Alphonzo andEdward Ulric from _Fullmetal Alchemist. _

Erica pouting cause I won't let her play.






Another of her. She's tugging on the blanket.






This is Alphonzo:






Alphonzo wanting a close up.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice Jenni..the new kids look beautiful!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice Jenni


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2005)

Jenni: very pretty Rabbits , the Silver Martins are very pretty and usually even tempered.
I" just bet you havent learned your lesson well lmao, If yourlike me you wont bring extra cages at all , but instead willget into an almighty panic Buying at least 2 new ones tobring home the rabbits promised yourself you wouldnt get .this happened last show and I ended up buying 2, 3holecarriers to bring home winnings and purchases,lol.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh Jenni they are georgous. Wow I just love the colours and their name suits them.


----------



## irishmist (Nov 17, 2005)

Thinks we need a B.A. Forum (bunnies anonymous)

My nam is Susan and I am a bunnyaholic!





P.S. Nice buns Jenni !


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

lol bunnyaholic. very cute

how about cavyaholic. I once had 30 guinea pigs for awhile. You can askJen when she came over to meet with us to pick up our new flemies wehad 21 then.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 17, 2005)

What a beautiful couple Jenniblu!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 17, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> *What they don't tell you about rabbit shows:*
> 
> 1) Don't bring a carrier. Yes, not even one. Why?...Because...you will bring animals home!




Somehow, this never seems to work for us, and rabbits still end up hitching a ride home with us LOL

Pam


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 18, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *What they don't tell you about rabbit shows:*
> ...




lol Pam, they know a good chance when they see it.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 18, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> *What they don't tell you about rabbit shows:*
> 
> 1) Don't bring a carrier. Yes, not even one. Why?...Because...you will bring animals home!
> 
> ...


I agree... but I have one question...

WHY didn't you tell me this BEFORE I went and came home with another rabbit? :disgust:

:brat:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 18, 2005)

:laugh:

i left a show without a bunny.....then drove straight to the Humane Society and got Sully.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Jenni they are absolutely beautiful. Iwould be hugging them all day. Give them beautiful babies, and Gorgeousvatch hugs and kisses from me.

:love:

Tina


----------



## ariel (Nov 18, 2005)

See, you guys are hopeless LOL, How hard can it be??? You go to the show, you leave all the bunnies there!! 

Ok Ok I can't talk, we came home with 3 in August, just doesn't work does it???

There is someone somewhere who'll pop up and say oh I have a box you can take them home in. Gawsh!!

Jenni, I never really liked roosters (they scare me) anyway the first guy does look rather goodlooking as far as roosters go.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I missed you guys somuch. Pam, Gypsy, Irish Mist, Nicky Snow, and others-It is impossible to not come home with something.The roosters came home in a cardboard box, Ariel, so only bringing onecarrierdidn't help much.

The stripped one was a keeper until the nutty thing kept crowing at330-4AM. Guess the thing about them crowing at sunrise was amyth. They were friendly, but I'd rather have my sweet girlsany day. The guy that got them has always took good care ofhis poultry, so they will have plenty of room to roam and I can stillsee them.

MBB - see nobody warned me either.

Tina, I gave them all a hug and kiss for you.:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 18, 2005)

Too cute Jenniblu! Are they brother and sister? Are they caged together? What does Zatch think?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2005)

What a lovely couple Alphonzo and Erica are - very pretty buns! Well done for getting the Roosters a good new home, too

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 18, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Too cute Jenniblu! Are they brother and sister? Are theycaged together? What does Zatch think?


Zatch about got his lolZatch's eyes got huge and he ran as fast as his little legs could carry him. :run:


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

Aw, that's so great that you rescued theroosters and now they can live out their full lives at a goodhome. I don't know the first thing about chickens or whatkind they are, but I love the red colored one. 

The Silver Martens are absolutely gorgeous! Cute names too. Are you keeping them?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> *jordiwes wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Too cuteJenniblu! Are they brother and sister? Are they caged together? Whatdoes Zatch think?
> ...


Um...I guess I don't follow. WHICH DIRECTION did Zatchgo? Away from them or towards them? Sorry for beingso dumb about this...

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow? Half my post got eaten - that'sstrange. Zatch tried to flirt with the girl and she was notpleased and lunged at himfrom behind the cage bars.That's when Zatch ran away as fast as his little legs can carryhim. Now poor baby knows to stay away from miss Erica.

Yes, I'm keeping the silver martens and have set up the cages in theliving room along side Zatch's. Erica's and Al's cages arebeside each other and Zatch's is beside Al's. Each bunny hastheir own cage, but can see each other so they can still feel like theyhave some company.

PS - Peg, your little boy Zatch is entering his teen years, and nowthumps at me whenever I tell him "bedtime" - LMBO. I guess hewants to break curfew. 

:laugh:Zatch is so cute when he thumps.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> PS - Peg, your little boy Zatch is entering his teen years, and nowthumps at me whenever I tell him "bedtime" - LMBO. I guess hewants to break curfew.
> 
> :laugh:Zatch is so cute when he thumps.




Hmm...why am I not surprised? I'm so glad though that he hasyou to guide him through these hormone-filled teenage years..

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

Zatch is dancing as I type. I am soglad that my sweet little boy has kept up his tradition of dancing inthe morning - he used to greet Peg in the mornings with adance. I told him he was a good dancer and what a big boy hewas for waking up early. Zatch smiled at this.Really...he does smile.

Here are some pics from the rabbit show in Taylorsville:

One of Wooley Booger's Flemish (added to bunnynap list thank you very much)







Dutch being judged






Adorable Standard Rex kits for sale











Thriantas (also added to bunnynap list)






The one on the end wanted me to bunnynap it, just look at that sad look


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Still thinking about you and your loss of Vash, Jenniblu. 

I hope the other little munchkins are helping you to smile more.





-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 28, 2005)

Aww, thanks Carolyn. I feel okay mostdays, then something will remind me of Vash and I'lljustloose it.I miss my little boy so muchsometimes. 


Zatch is a pure sweetie and will snuggle a bit with me before boundingoff binky and popcorn. No more thumping at me when I say'bedtime' - he just gets in his cage.:shock: 

*Alphonzo* has become totally spoiled and will lay in my arms likea baby and fall asleep. He loves to tearnewspaper.

*Erica* is my funny girl - so curious and bold. Ifsomething is not in just the right place she will push ordragit there.


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 11, 2005)

I tried to take some pictures of Zatch, but theyturned out all fuzzy for some reason. Yeah, he struggled fora while, but then just gave up and said goodbye to his dignity.

"Promise not to show this one to anybody!"






'I am not amused"






"#@&amp;! @#%$"


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 11, 2005)

:faint:A barette in his hair. :laugh:

I love the straw hat. What a cutie pie. He looks adorable. Dalewants to get Otie a straw hat.Kiss that adorable punkin forme. What alove. Give my love to Erica and Alphonzo. We need to see morepics of your cuties.

When can we expect to see Zatch dressed up?

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> I tried to take some pictures of Zatch, but they turned outall fuzzy for some reason. Yeah, he struggled for a while,but then just gave up and said goodbye to his dignity.




Oh my goodness. I'm so glad you posted pictures - I've beenthinking about him for the last few days and wondering if you werestill as pleased with him or if he was acting up. He was sucha sweetie and giving him up was so hard - but I knew he needed to gowhere he would be a pet and be loved.

Does he still dance for you? Is he now less scared of the new rabbits?

Thanks again for sharing updated pics....he's a sweetie! And yes, I AM prejudiced...



Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 12, 2005)

LMBO- thanks everyone. I'vebeen looking for clothes to fit him, but can't find anything sofar. You'll definitely know when I find somethough. He licked me today! He is such a sweetiepie. 

Zatch and Alphozo are having a chinning war right now - funny stuff towatch lol. Erica is not to happy about being on a diet (nomore free feeding for them as they are not babies as originallythought).


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 12, 2005)

lol, that little straw hat is the cutest!

I found clothes to fit Cookie in the pet store -for EXTRA small dogs. It fit pretty well (he's about 2lbs)

________________
Nadia


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2005)

Those pics are just thecutest! They're giving me ideas for Sparky &amp;Scooter. I know Sparky would just grin and bear it, but I'mnot sure about Scooter.


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 12, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> lol, that little straw hat is the cutest!
> 
> I found clothes to fit Cookie in the pet store -for EXTRA small dogs. It fit pretty well (he's about 2lbs)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will keep a look out. **insert evil laugh**


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

I loooooooooooove the lil straw hat!How much does he weigh? Vicky is a bout 3lbs and fits into thebuild-a-bear clothes!

and excuse me but where are the pictures of Erica and Alphonzo?!


----------



## irishmist (Dec 13, 2005)

They have small bear sweaters and outfits at Michael's, That is where I got Anwyns Christmas sweater.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> They have small bear sweaters and outfits at Michael's, Thatis where I got Anwyns Christmas sweater.
> 
> Susan


Poor Zatch.....then again - it is colder there than it is here so maybehe will appreciate the sweater!  Does he thump atyou when you try to dress him up?

Thanks again for sharing the pics - my kids were asking about him the other day...

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry, I haven't posted in a while -- I've been really busy working 50+hours a week lately which is good for my financial life, but the addedstress has caused my depression, anxiety, and fibromyalgia to act upwith a vengence. I did get to take a few shots of Zatchtoday. I hope you all enjoy. 

He has become so much darker around the mouth since coming here. It really accents his mouth and nostrils well.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 22, 2006)

There's my favorite boy. He is getting handsome.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh Jenny, I'mso glad you've updatedthis thread. You've been missed!! I know all aboutfibromyalgia, you reallyneed to de-stress and catch up onyour sleep!

:bed:

No point in spending all your hard earned money on medicalbills.Just relax, put your feet up andenjoy little Zatch, who is looking more awesome every day! Ilike how that colour is coming in, it makes his little face moreprecious than ever! 

:inlove:

SAS  and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2006)

50+ hours a week with fibromyalgia?Eek! James gets bad enough with 40 hours! *shuddersat the thought*

Zatch is REALLY looking good. How old is he now- is that his adult coat?


----------



## Jenniblu (Jan 23, 2006)

That's what I've been told at least, Naturestee- depression and fibromylagia are suspossed to be linked (or maybe not- not much is known about it). I do know that when thedepression is under control, then I don't hurt like I am right now -unmedicated. I will be going back to my doctor next monththough, I'll have medical insurance and/or enough money saved up to payfor mt medication. For now, my pets really help withthings. 

Peg is going to kill me for this...but I'm thinking Zatch is 8 months*ducks in case I'm wrong. I do know that little man enteredpuberty shorty after I got him in October. He's so funny withhis dancing and antics early in the morning. Silly boy STILLthinks hay is a treat and will binky each night when the hay is passedout.:bunnydance:

Wow - I've got to get some pictures of Erica and Aphonzo - boy have they got big!:shock: 

I'm off for now: working less hours this week thankfully. Myemployer doesn't know this, but come rabbit show season, they will belucky to get 40 hours a week lol.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Awww, Zatch is looking awesome! Can't wait forpics of Erica and Alfonzo, I bet they've grown a lot. I hope yourhealth improves soon Jenniblu.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice to see you back - Zatch is looking so cute, I love how his little nose shows up 'cos it's darker!

Take care of yourself - your bunnies need their mom 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> That's what I've been told at least, Naturestee - depressionand fibromylagia are suspossed to be linked (or maybe not - not much isknown about it). I do know that when the depression is undercontrol, then I don't hurt like I am right now - unmedicated.I will be going back to my doctor next month though, I'll have medicalinsurance and/or enough money saved up to pay for mtmedication. For now, my pets really help withthings.
> 
> Peg is going to kill me for this...but I'm thinking Zatch is 8 months*ducks in case I'm wrong. I do know that little man enteredpuberty shorty after I got him in October. He's so funny withhis dancing and antics early in the morning. Silly boy STILLthinks hay is a treat and will binky each night when the hay is passedout.:bunnydance:




Oh my goodness...Linus, um...I mean Zatch has turned out sonicely. What a handsome young man you have there.He was born either June 30th or July 1st - I'd have to check my recordsto see.

I'm so glad he still dances. I miss that about him somuch. So many times I go to feed the rabbit in his old cageand will almost say "Zatch" and then catch myself...especially sincethe other rabbit looks NOTHING like him.

I'm sorry about the depression...I definitely understand that as Istruggle with it sometimes. I find holding a bunny helps meduring the worst of my times though.

Thanks for sharing the photos! He really is a handsome little guy.

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 22, 2006)

Quick update:

Erica gave birth to 9 kits (02/20/06) of which 7 lived. She has pulled fur and is being a good mommy to them. They are so cute and make such a fuss when they are picked up lol. Wow! The plans for the Spring outdoor hutches are being re-worked as we speak. In the meantime, Erica and kits will be indoors close by where I can take lots of picture of them... I mean observe them lol.

There hasn't been babies in this house since I breed guinea pigs, and they will surely be spoiled.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 22, 2006)

:bunnydance:Wrigglies:bunnydance::colors::colors::colors::colors:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2006)

:stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::stork:

Awwwww, congrats to Erica!! (And Jenniblu's a gramma!)

:bestwishes

sas :kiss:and pipp :bunny19


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2006)

Look at all that naked cuteness!!! 

I love how baby bunnies lay with their limbs all over the place. Congrats to you and Erica

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2006)

:elephant:

WOO HOO - Wrigglies- we just love 'em!

I'm so proud of both you and mama (and dad too).

Keep the photos coming and kiss Zatch for me and tell him to be a good Uncle to them!

:bestwishes

Peg

P.S My babies love to sneak into the cages with the bucks when they have playtime and a lot of the lionhead bucks love the babies! So don't be surprised if Zatch likes them!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the wrigglies!

Does this mean we get more pics of Erica soon?


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your warm wishes. I will be sure to take pictures of the wriggles as they grow. Also I cannot count - as Erica had only 8 kits with 6 surviving (you can count 6 in the picture from the other day lol). 

This morning, I went to check on them, and one of the kits had wriggled away from the others and had passed on during the night - it had not been as active as the others I noticed. Erica has been a great mom feeding the kits and watching me like a hawk everytime I check on the family. So far, round bellies and active kits, so I'm confident the remaining 5 will make it. 

Erica looks gorgeous (glowing) and is such a doll since giving birth. I keep telling her that she'll get her pre-baby figure back. Alphonzo is going through a moult right now and looks like rag-a-muffin, but he is still a love though.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh - I'm so sorry about the loss of the little one - but I'm so happy you have the five remaining. I bet they are so precious to hold.

Tonight I went to look at Anissa's litter - and the little twerp nipped me! I couldn't believe it- but I had just put her back in her cage about 5 minutes earlier (she'd been having playtime on the floor) and she was already upset with me....

Anyway - congrats again on the five remaining - hope to see more pictures as they grow!

Peg

P.S. Oh - and give Zatch a hug from me.....


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 23, 2006)

*Update:* The little buggers peed on me! :no:rofl:

Thanks - the one that died was a "fader" - just not doing good, didn't seem to have the will/fight in it to live from the beginning. The rest seem to be really strong though. 

PS - You are trying to make Zatch hate me aren't you lol? Oh such a look when I told him his "Texas Mommy" sends her love and a hug. Oh, and get this -- he thumps now at the word "bedtime" 'cause he knows its cage time. How cute is that?!? Oh, what color would you say Zatch is? I'm so curious as to your opinion.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> *Update:* The little buggers peed on me! :no:rofl:
> 
> Thanks - the one that died was a "fader" - just not doing good, didn't seem to have the will/fight in it to live from the beginning. The rest seem to be really strong though.
> 
> PS - You are trying to make Zatch hate me aren't you lol? Oh such a look when I told him his "Texas Mommy" sends her love and a hug. Oh, and get this -- he thumps now at the word "bedtime" 'cause he knows its cage time. How cute is that?!? Oh, what color would you say Zatch is? I'm so curious as to your opinion.


 

AHA..... if they're peeing on you - now is the time to figure out their sex - and I'm NOT kidding. Hold them facing AWAY from you and use a warm cloth to stimulate them to pee. If they dribble -its a girl. If they shoot - its a boy. I was told this by another breeder....

As far as Zatch - I'd need to see an updated picture. I'm leaning towards sable point though if he's developed the dark points on his ears and or nose. I never thought that at first 'cause he was all cream colored....but I've had breeders tell me that a sable point can sometimes not show its points for a few months. If he has brown eyes - he could also be ermine.

I'd take him to a show and ask the judges or another breeder to tell you his color.

I can believe he knows bedtime as my rabbits know that word too. They also know "Girls BEHAVE!" (the bucks seem to ignore me - but the girls playing on the floor all perk their ears up). 

BTW - don't forget to visit the rabbitry area on the forum - we have stuff on peanuts (which you don't need) and on breeding and genetic calculators and stuff like that.

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks I will visit the breeding and genetics page. I took some more pictures of the wriggles tonight. They already have little baby teeth! Poor Erica ouch lol. 







I was trying to get some good pictures of the fur coming in, especially the pink spot behind their heads - Martens should have a trianlge of white behind the ears, so the pink areas make me very confindent that I'll get a good triangle and not a spoon shape. Both parents have the pointed triangles versus the spoon shape.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh my! I'm thinking that one of Anissa's (that I couldn't quite place) is a black silver marten lionhead.

Oh - I hope so!

These babies are soooo cute! I'm so happy for you....

Peg


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Mar 3, 2006)

:bump

how are the babies?


----------



## Lissa (Mar 3, 2006)

Baby bunnies are sooo cute.


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey all - the babies are doing fine. There are four healthy and fat bundles of energy. Their eyes opened today also. Poor Erica was running from one of the kits who was chasing her ans trying to nurse. When I picked up the kit, it just licked its lips as if to say, "Boy was that milk good."
:happydance
PS - I promise promise promise to update with pictures. They are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Their eyes opened today also.


 Now the FUN begins.....

Peg


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Mar 7, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 9, 2006)

Finally got new baby pictures. After their eyes opened, I had to take the nestbox out because the kits now think Erica is a 24 hour milk buffet. :shock: Poor girl lol. Anyway -- the kits...

Did I mention that silver martens seem very curious?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2006)

Those are some gorgeous babies! What does Zatch think of them?


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 13, 2006)

Jenniblu, how are your babies doing? How is Zatch?

We miss hearing from you!


----------

